# Youtube - testing, testing



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)




----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

On my forum I found that the server usage nearly tripled when I incorporated youtube embedded videos, just fyi.


----------



## xarp (Feb 18, 2009)

*Not working*

Just for your information - the video doesn't work.. ;o)


----------

